# Fragen zum 120Hz 3D LCD Test in PC Games Hardware 01/2012



## Ikheo (18. Dezember 2011)

Hi, es geht um den Acer GR235H.

Folgendes:

1. Über Google finde ich nur den Acer GR235HBMII, ist das der selbe Monitor?

2. Der Monitor soll ja eine interne 3D Umwandlung besitzen, funktioniert diese nur bei Spielen die Nativ 3D unterstützen (Crysis 2), oder auch bei Spielen die keine integrierte 3D Unterstützung haben (zB Tomb Raider Serie)?

3. Funktioniert diese Umrechnung dann immer fehlerfrei, bei jeden Spiel?

Würde nämlich gerne auf den TriDef Blödsinn verzichten und 3D Vision geht leider nicht, da ich eine AMD Grafikkarte habe.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Dezember 2011)

Zu 1: Ja, ist der gleiche Monitor. 

Zu 2: Nein, das Bild wird bei allen von 2D auf 3D umgewandelt. 

Zu 3: Ich kenn die Technik nur von den LG-Monitoren. Mir persönlich hat Nvidias 3D Vision besser gefallen.


----------



## Pyrodactil (19. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leuts, es ist ja bekannt das bei zwei Monitoren mit unterschiedlicher Auflösung eine Grafikkarte dauerhaft auf last läuft.

Ist es bei zwei Monitoren mit gleicher Auflösung, allerdings mit unterschiedlicher Hertzzahl (60 -120) genauso oder geht die Graka in den Idlemodus (Takt - Voltage)?


----------



## Der Don (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
nachdem ich den Monitortest in der PCGH 1/2012 gelesen hatte, habe ich mich (aufgrund der internen 2D-3D Wandlung) für den Acer GR235H(BMII) entschieden. Ich besitze den Acer gr235h(bmii) nun seit 10 Tagen. Der Monitor funktioniert soweit einwandfrei, nur kann ich die interne 2D zu 3D Umwandlung nicht finden. Dies war für mich der Hauptgrund für den Kauf. Eigentlich sollte es ja im OSD einen Punkt geben, wo man selbige Funktion aktivieren kann. Ich habe die Treiber nochmals neu installiert, den Display Manager unzählige male durchforstet, das Handbuch gecheckt, aber ich kann diese Funktion nicht finden und somit auch nicht nutzen. Deswegen überlege ich mir schon seit Tagen den Monitor gegen einen anderen zu Tauschen. Falls jemand weiss, wie ich diese Funktion aktivieren kann(im OSD ist sie bei mir zu 100% nicht vorhanden) soll er mir dies bitte sagen, ich wäre zutiefst dankbar und erleichtert. Beste Grüße


----------



## Ikheo (19. Dezember 2011)

Bist du sicher das du den GR235Hbmii hast und nicht den GR235HAbmii, weil letzterer 120Hz schafft und keine interne 2D/3d Konvertierung besitzt


----------



## Der Don (19. Dezember 2011)

Ja, da bin ich mir leider auch sicher, ich kann die Bildwiederholfrequenz maximal auf 75 Hz einstellen, außerdem besitzt der Acer gr235h nicht die nötigen Anschlüsse für 120hz, sondern nur 2x HDMI und 1x VGA. Das war nämlich mein Entscheidungskriterium nehme ich nun 120Hz fürs Gaming(habe eine ATI Graka) oder will ich 3D nutzen. Deswegen habe ich mich für den Acer entschieden, ansonsten hätte ich den Benq genommen. Vielleicht weiss jemand vom PCGH-Team, wie man an die Funktion rankommen kann...? Den Acer Kundensupport habe ich auch schon angeschrieben, aber bisher(seit 4 Tagen) keine Antwort bekommen. Falls das alles nichts ändert, hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung, wie gut ein Umtauschen bei Redcoon möglich ist oder nicht? Ich würde den Monitor ansonsten gerne zurückschicken und stattdessen den Benq XL2410T nehmen. Danke im Voraus


----------



## Ikheo (19. Dezember 2011)

14 Tage uneingeschränkte Rückgabe, würde mich beeilen und den Monitor zurück schicken.

Am 20.12 spätestens am 21.12 kommt mein GR235Hbii an und dann schau ich mal nach der internen 3D Umwandlung.

Auf der Acer Homepage wird auch mit dieser Option geworben und im Datenblatt stehts auch drin, also wenn die Option bei dir nicht verfügbar ist, dann sollte ein Umtausch ohne Probleme möglich sein.


----------



## Der Don (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube das werde ich so machen, vielen Dank für deine schnellen Antworten, viel Spass damit und hoffentlich klappt bei dir auf Anhieb, beste Grüße


----------



## Ikheo (21. Dezember 2011)

So Monitor angekommen, Monitor ausprobiert und keine interne 2D zu 3D Umwandlung vorhanden, TriDef Software liegt bei, mit dem Acer Support telefoniert, der hat gesagt, dass der Acer GR235H KEINE interne 2D zu 3D Konvertierung besitzt.

Die Redaktion muss da wohl was verwechselt haben.


----------



## Ryle (21. Dezember 2011)

Habt ihr den Monitor auch per HDMI angeschlossen und verwendet eine HDMI 1.4 spezifiziertes Kabel ? Über VGA oder DVI geht eine 2D>3D Conversion definitiv nicht bei dem Acer. Allerdings kenne ich auch nur den 27" Acer der ne 3d Konvertierung bietet. Auf manchen Seiten wirds beim 23" zwar auch angegeben aber auf der Acer Seite steht wieder gar nichts. Kein Plan was da abgeht :>


----------



## Ikheo (21. Dezember 2011)

HDMI 1.4 wurde angeschlossen, die Grafikkarte ist eine Radeon 6990M, keine Option im OSD


----------

